# House Church today



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2012)

This mornings service was canceled due to snowfall.

A couple of the young guys from our music/set up team had left home before the announcement, so we texted them to come by our house. Then another (nearby) family called and we invited them to join us for lunch.

So since we had several people joining us I thought, Why Not? And I posted a facebook post about worship @ our house. 25 people joined us including one first time visitor!

We worshiped together and eat lunch together. A very memorable Easter Service.


----------



## Curt (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like you had a Sabbath Worship still. God does things His way. I am grateful you didn't have to make your kids sit and listen to you preach just to them. LOL


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds like a rather fun change up.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2012)

And the sabbath is a delight indeed.


----------

